# Reforce fence today



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So bought some woven fencing not a big fan of it pain in the butt to put up









Lets we them get out now!!!!!!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hopefully you won't have any problems. Just this week we had a buck head butt our post - a 4x4- until it leaned enough over he could get under the fence. I told my husband we should have concreted those posts...lol


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

mjgh06 said:


> Hopefully you won't have any problems. Just this week we had a buck head butt our post - a 4x4- until it leaned enough over he could get under the fence. I told my husband we should have concreted those posts...lol


We are going to be putting up a fence as soon as we thaw out here. My husband wants to cement the posts but I didn't want to in case we wanted to move the fence someday.....maybe I should listen to my husband? Gee, now I have to tell him he was right  LOL


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would suggest it. If you only use about half a bag per post dug deep not wide, they should be easy to dig up to move later.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

We had cemented our post in at one farm and we moved it with no problems. They hold much better cemented and need to keep it tight down the bottom cause they will rub and make it loose enough to sneak under. I am either gonna bury mine some this time or put boards on the bottom to hold it tight.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

30-50 pounds in on each one.just bought anther 350 ft of fencing to put up herd is getting bigger


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well just ran another 350 of woven fencing


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks really nice! Good work! :hi5:


----------

